

I have lost all respect for TechCrunch - imartin2k
http://martinweigert.com/i-have-lost-all-respect-for-techcrunch-or-secret-how-to-push-a-startup-the-silicon-valley-way/

======
anilgulecha
Just to play the devil's advocate:

A lot of news getting on sites is PR agencies using their relationships with
authors, and trying to get interesting stories out. It could simply be the
case that Secret's PR firm is closer to TC than Whisper's.

Of course, ideally all articles would be free of such biases, and would be
written and accounted for justly; but I don't think such news-sites/blogs
exist.

------
lauradhamilton
“News is something somebody doesn't want printed; all else is advertising.” -
William Randolph Hearst

------
jamesfranco
[https://www.quora.com/Secret-app/Why-does-Secret-get-so-
much...](https://www.quora.com/Secret-app/Why-does-Secret-get-so-much-press)

~~~
kozhevnikov
The fact that it's on Quora is irony in and of itself, given that couple of
years ago TechCrunch was flooded with 'articles' about it and how it'll take
over the world.

------
gjvc
i think many people did so some time ago.

~~~
imartin2k
You are referring to my headline? Yeah I was especially patient :)

------
jamesfranco
Secret's just a Instagram/Snapchat/WhatsApp wannabe. Those VC's are hoping as
hell.

